# Close to finished with my latest bow



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 26, 2010)

Tried my hand at a lighter bow with an arrow shelf.

This one is 64" nock to nock and draws 41lbs at 28"

Red oak pyramid bow.

















Still have to serve the string, and wrap the handle, and put some mole skin on the arrow shelf.

I thought I was really messing up when I roughed out that grip, but it shaped up nicely in the end.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 26, 2010)

Great Job..Doc...It's sweet looking!


----------



## Flatbow (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks good, pretty grain in that Red oak wood.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 27, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## SOS (Mar 27, 2010)

WAy better than the board bow I built - well done.


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice work.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 28, 2010)

great job doc! takes a lot of skill and patience to build a self bow from red oak, but being a doc, you should plenty "patients"!


----------



## LongBow01 (Mar 28, 2010)

that looks nice man ! I cant seem to make on that'll hold together!


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks great Doc!!!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 29, 2010)

LongBow01 said:


> that looks nice man ! I cant seem to make on that'll hold together!



These pyramid bows seem to be a bit "overbuilt" and seem to hold up pretty well.  

I've screwed up a few other builds, but I'm 3 for 3 with these pyramid types.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 29, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> great job doc! takes a lot of skill and patience to build a self bow from red oak, but being a doc, you should plenty "patients"!




Funny.  It takes more patience to deal with patients sometimes.  Especially on a submarine.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry doc but i had t to throw a little humor in there. you did a great job on that bow and it can only be truely appreciated by those who have spent some time fighting a board into to submission, to become a self bow!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 29, 2010)

No appology needed.  Thanks all, for the kind words.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 29, 2010)

i took my first traditional whitetail with a 60# hickory selfbow that i made. it was the most rewarding deer i have ever harvested.


----------

